# MySql and InnoDB



## lucas1 (Nov 2, 2021)

Good day.

Tell me How right to enable InnoDB engine on mysql57 and check it

Interested in general because of this:

DBD::mysql::db do failed: 
Statement violates GTID consistency: Updates to non-transactional tables can only be done in either autocommitted statements or single-statement transactions, and never in the same statement as updates to transactional tables.


----------



## covacat (Nov 2, 2021)

alter table thetable engine=innodb;


----------



## lucas1 (Nov 2, 2021)

Yes, not in the tables already InnoDB.
For example:

```
select table_name,engine from information_schema.tables where table_name='software_name';
+---------------+--------+
| table_name    | engine |
+---------------+--------+
| software_name | InnoDB |
+---------------+--------+
1 row in set (0.002 sec)
```


----------



## covacat (Nov 2, 2021)

do you have a trigger that updates other tables ?
how does the failed query look ?


----------



## lucas1 (Nov 2, 2021)

I will not provide such information. 
I am not the developer of this software.
log-error mysql contains only successful transactions.


----------



## Zvoni (Nov 2, 2021)

Is the MySQL_Server a member of a Replication-Scheme?


----------



## lucas1 (Nov 2, 2021)

Not - simply standalone mysql server.


----------



## Zvoni (Nov 2, 2021)

Then post your my.conf
Usually, GTID is only used in a Replication-scheme


----------



## lucas1 (Nov 2, 2021)

Found:

"I am also facing the same issue on the server.

GTID is always-on server, please use below MySQL command to disable GTID.

SET @@GLOBAL.ENFORCE_GTID_CONSISTENCY = OFF; 
SET @@GLOBAL.GTID_MODE = OFF_PERMISSIVE;            "

No errors.
it remains to find how to set these variables at startup service mysql-server.


----------



## Zvoni (Nov 2, 2021)

lucas1 said:


> Found:
> 
> "I am also facing the same issue on the server.
> 
> ...


... in your my.conf..... it's why i asked for it


----------



## lucas1 (Nov 2, 2021)

my.cnf - usually after installation.
And there is no similar GTID.
Simply added at my.cnf these two variables.


----------

